# Lily; Tabby Kitten



## Shazifulxo (May 2, 2011)

I'm new to the forum so I thought I'd join in with posting kitten pictures.. & I provided a video from YB of little Lily aswell. 









/watch?v=R2hnIWH4IbA









/watch?v=bVe7Dohub18


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

What a gorgeous little kitten


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

very cute! looks a bit like a tortie to!


----------



## pamlstano (May 4, 2011)

Really cute and interesting kitten. She look like very decent.. Hope that will continue enjoy her more pictures if possible.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

she is beutiful and welcome


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: she's purrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes a very pretty kitten,


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome to PF she is beautiful xxxx


----------



## Steph_Mitsy (Apr 23, 2011)

AWW she's sooo cute, I also have a tabby kitten, yay for tabby's  x


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

aww v.cute


----------

